# Steam pipe dreams



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

One of most favorite AF locos is my 322AC Hudson! I am losing my mind as to what to get next.  Mopac, what do you think of this? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Steam...096862?hash=item1a4e04f2de:g:fMUAAOSw~RhZfx9b
Of course it is out of the question as I live in a small apartment in a senior community. No room for outside track.:thumbsdown: My neighbors all think that I am nuts already.:smilie_auslachen:
I suppose a guy can dream.:smokin:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Also, I have been toying with a small live steam engine placed into the chassis of a Pacific Class S Scale. With RC components as small as they are today, maybe it would be doable. Who knows?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, you have gone bonkers. You will blow yourself up. Trying to run live steam on S scale, you would pull all your hair out. I think I should send you my therapist's phone
number. Are you getting an idea on what I think about it? Did you see the price for that puppy? For 6 grand you could buy many tickets on steam excursion trains and let them
worry about the repairs.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would love to ride behind Big Boy 4014 when they get it running. I have been in the cab
of 3985 and 844 when they came to St Louis. I have seen them 2 or 3 times here. I guess
4014 will make it some day. I will be there. I have all 3 of these locos in HO. You gotta love
UP's steam program.

I think 3985 is done running. Needs some serious repairs. With all the work on 4014 I think 3985 is history.
Glad I got to see it running a few times. I have video I took of 3985 and 844. They passed about 1 mile from my house. And stayed over night down town St Louis. I have gone down town and they let me in the cabs.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, get you a nice AF northern and maybe that will take care of your steam fantasies.
I got one and I am satisfied with S steam. LOL, make sure it smokes good.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> I would love to ride behind Big Boy 4014 when they get it running. I have been in the cab
> of 3985 and 844 when they came to St Louis. I have seen them 2 or 3 times here. I guess
> 4014 will make it some day. I will be there. I have all 3 of these locos in HO. You gotta love
> UP's steam program.
> ...


Mopac, I have never ridden in a Big Boy but when I was a boy living in Sawnsea IL, we would take the train to St. Louis often. If you knew someone, one could ride in the cab. Those days are gone.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Mopac, It is true that I'm bonkers! But I can still dream of live steam in an American Flyer. But reality and old age dictates that it may never happen.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I do not know how far Riverton, Utah is from Cheyanne, WY but you should plan a trip to the UP steam shop. You would really enjoy it. I think it is in Cheyanne. Way too far
away for me.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Fred, Dr. Boombots called. Your room is ready.:hah::goofball: A wise man once told me, son, stay on your own side of the street. Follow Mopacs advise or get a large motor 326 or even a 322 with smoke and choo choo in the tender. Live steam can go BOOM whereas a Flyer just stops moving if something goes wrong. Hope you don't take offense, just having fun with you.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry Broke, cramden made me chuckle out loud.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Don't worry all, I was just having fun with myself. But maybe I should call Dr Boombots for sure.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, I do not know how far Riverton, Utah is from Cheyanne, WY but you should plan a trip to the UP steam shop. You would really enjoy it. I think it is in Cheyanne. Way too far
> away for me.


Check out my video post "Cheyenne Wyoming Depot Days - Big Boy Restoration" in Model Train Videos.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Don't worry all, I was just having fun with myself. But maybe I should call Dr Boombots for sure.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


I understand he's a very busy Doc. Lots of us should make an appointment.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Mopac, check this out. https://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Western-Loco-Live-Steam-HO-Scale-HI_010110.html#SID=337
If HO then why not AF S Scale?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

At least it isn't $6000.00.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

If you insist on going KA-BOOM at least you might want to consider going out in style. Having trouble copying off this sight, check the second one down on this page.https://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Sale_Items_and_Used_Items-p1.html


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, those are some expensive toys.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I know that I do crazy things when it comes to AF but I am not that crazy Cramden. :smilie_auslachen: However it is nice to look and dream...:smokin:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Mopac, I read a comment from you but you must have deleted it. I have been quite on S thread because I have been rewiring my layout. I bought a 583A magnetic crane and I am trying to fit it in. I am afraid that my interest in live steam will only be a pipe dream. I am too old to start something as demanding as it.:hah::hah::hah: However, I am fascinated by the machining and the engineering that goes into it, not to mention the cost of machinery. Also, I don't have a yard as I live in a one bedroom senior apartment. My N Scale layout takes about half of our kitchen.:laugh: So far, my wife hasn't tried to kill me yet!:smokin:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I do not know what happened to my post. I tried to add to it and I guess I screwed it up. Its not there at all. What I was adding was that there are clubs that have a track
set up to run those big live steam locos. They are cool. I have seen videos of them.
Show your crane when you get it situated. We got to get this S scale forum going again. 
My post was just kidding you about killing the S forum with that live steam stuff.

I got my 4 gondolas. I like them. Got a couple I did not have. Didn't show them, we all know what a gondola looks like. I am fairly happy with my rolling stock now. Just need a layout.

I still have 4 or 5 steamers I have not even looked at. They don't run, but I expected that.
LOL, they were untested. They are complete so not worried about them.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am awaiting two flat cars with tank loads to go on my military train. I will post it when all gets here and my layout is working again. I will post in a new thread then.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I think you'll be happy with the 583A with two button control. It's easier to use than the sequence reverse 583. The forum is slow, not just in "S" but in general, it's that time of year. I have played around some with track plans but still not satisfied. I also tried to use my trestle set and/or my abutment set but neither are going to work in the limited space, even if I only use some of the pieces. I try this every few years thinking I'll get a different result but every time I do, something does a swan dive off the track. I'll never learn. BC, did you get the talking station issue resolved? I'd be curious if Lionel got back to you about the Mic. also.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> If you insist on going KA-BOOM at least you might want to consider going out in style. Having trouble copying off this sight, check the second one down on this page.https://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Sale_Items_and_Used_Items-p1.html


I though of you Cramden when I saw this video. As a mechanic you should enjoy it. Also, he gives good advice on buying on EBay for steam engines. That would apply to buying AF stuff also.:laugh:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I think most folks who buy from the internet are aware of the pitfalls that can occur. The video is not too honest in the fact that the viewer only gets a front view and only when he wants to expose all of the problems does he use multiple views and close ups to show the problems that exist. I understand "he" can fix it but at what cost. It would make a good anchor for a small boat though.:laugh: It's why I don't buy trains off the net, only in person or with people I've dealt with from shows. I always know exactly what I'm getting, no surprises.


----------

